# Futurama Series 6 Episode 1 Leaked



## Hadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

Futurama S06E01 DVDSCR XviD-MSPAiNT

Apparently its interlaced though I've yet to grab it.

EDIT:
Oh and Futurama.S06E02.DVDSCR.XviD-MSPAiNT


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 22, 2010)

I just watched it. 

I thought it was very good. Plenty of laughs. From just watching that one ep it already seems better than the movies, which I wasn't very impressed with.

It is interlaced. I just set MPC-HC to deinterlace (blend) and it looked great on my TV.


----------



## pitman (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy...


----------



## jusmii (Jun 22, 2010)

Way cool thanks for the heads up


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't torrent anymore since a long time because I'm afraid... What if my internet provider finds me downloading it and turns off my internet. Didn't a law pass in USA about piracy or something with torrents? Anyways... Cool to see it's leaked but if anyone knows where I can stream it that would be cool.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 23, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I don't torrent anymore since a long time because I'm afraid... What if my internet provider finds me downloading it and turns off my internet. Didn't a law pass in USA about piracy or something with torrents? Anyways... Cool to see it's leaked but if anyone knows where I can stream it that would be cool.


Which ISP do you have?


----------



## Bulit (Jun 23, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I don't torrent anymore since a long time because I'm afraid... What if my internet provider finds me downloading it and turns off my internet. Didn't a law pass in USA about piracy or something with torrents? Anyways... Cool to see it's leaked but if anyone knows where I can stream it that would be cool.


You could always "get" the episodes from megaupload...


----------



## Logan 5 (Jun 23, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I don't torrent anymore since a long time because I'm afraid... What if my internet provider finds me downloading it and turns off my internet. Didn't a law pass in USA about piracy or something with torrents? Anyways... Cool to see it's leaked but if anyone knows where I can stream it that would be cool.



That law was passed by moses "Thou shalt not steal" haha.  AFAIK in the US it's up to the producers to flie lawsuits and hunt down torrenters, and I don't think that Futurama producers will do anything like that seeing as how the episodes will probably be made available for free online the day after the premiere.  The UK has recently passed a new law regarding torrents and internet piracy as a whole, maybe that is what you are thinking of?  There hasn't been much movement in the US recently except for the whole Hurt Locker lawsuit thing.  As a general rule I try to not torrent any major film from the last 3 years just to be safe.  TV series and older movies seem to be safe from lawsuits.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 25, 2010)

Finally it`s back! Absolutely love this series. 

I just saw, that the episodes are available and I`m glad that it was given the chance to go on as an episodic series, since I think it fits the series better (even though the movies were also pretty entertaining but still episodic is the better choice IMO)!


----------

